# Adoption Day Anniversary!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I brought the twins home 6 years ago yesterday! And just like then, we're having another miserable heat wave. Thank goodness I don't live in the same place, it's a LITTLE cooler by the beach.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/108999-cali-charlee-home.html


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy 6th Anniversary! "Twins"!! 
Hopefully you get some kind of Special Yummy to Celebrate!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah. I'll probably feed them.


:grin:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! I call it their "Gotcha Day" my pets dont have birthdays, just gotcha days lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy adoptaversary for the beautiful bratz!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Adoption Anniversary Day twins!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day to the houseful of ya!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy happy day!! I hope they got something special for their anniversary!
:catmilk


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, I remember when the Bratz came to live with you. They are so lucky to have you as a Meowmie!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy 6th 'birthday,' Twinz! Time flies, doesn't it?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy (belated) Gotcha Day!!!!! It's been quite a ride hasn't it?


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

That's wonderful! 6 years that's awesome!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saw the kitten pictures! cUTENEsss!!!!!!!!! They look like a 'childhood years' cartoon of who they are now!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Do they still hang out and do everything together or did they grow out of that? They're absolutely adorable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're still thick as thieves, best friends, wrestling and chase buddies, and inseparable snugglers. :grin:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww soooo sweet! Loved all the baby pics! Happy b-day


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:bday Happy 6th adoption day to the twins. :love2


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You really take some good pictures,Marie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

For every one good picture I post, there are probably 50 that didn't make the cut. It's so hard to get the cute pictures, you go to grab the camera and they follow you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Anniversary Cali and Charlee! Just so you know, we dont believe any of those terrible stories your mom tells about you guys. 

Seems like you were tiny kittens just a couple months ago!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What happened on that 1st day? Details?


----------

